# Sonoma green Audi RS5: new car prep



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

First new shape RS5, first Sonoma green Audi, and what a combo! I feel this will be the new nardo in that it will become very popular and divide opinion. I love it

On delivery the car goes through a multistage wash and decontamination to get rid of any dealership applied rubbish and remove any contamination.

2018-04-02_11-29-25 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The car is then dried using compressed air and the wheels are removed to be coated, along with the callipers and hubs.

2018-04-02_11-29-35 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Next it goes into the surgery to be inspected further, and machine polished to remove any dealer and factory instilled defects

2018-04-02_11-30-13 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The paint receives a single stage gloss enhancement

P1060139 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And gloss blacks receive 2 stages just to be sure

P1060142 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

As this customer wanted Gtechniq (like all his cars) the glass received G1 (3 coats to front, single to sides)

P1060149 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The paint and gloss blacks received C1 and 2 coats of exo v3

P1060148 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After this the interior receives a full detail including Dr leather cleaner and dye blocker to seats.
Unfortunately it was an overcast day for pick up so that beautiful flake was no longer on show. But it still looked super glossy even in overcast conditions

2018-04-02_11-24-06 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060154 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060155 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

2018-04-02_11-24-30 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060157 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

2018-04-02_11-26-13 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060163 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060160 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1060161 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Agree Matt that's a cracking colour


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, wow, wow.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Marmite colour but I love it.

Only a substantial car like that could pull that colour off.

Cracking results as always Matt.


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Cracking example of detailing at it's best

Truly, I have never seen such an awful colour for a car!


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks beautiful, rear end looks a bit monaro ish


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thats top work i love your light set up mega impressive, but the color i am lost for words and not in a good way.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Love that and love that colour! Cracking job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I can't believe how much I love this! What a colour, what a car!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That is lovely motor and I really like the colour on it  

Looks amazing


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

Love it! Fantastic work...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

this colour when i first seen it i was not liking it, but it has grown on me by a huge amount, its just so different, and with that great finish i love it:argie:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

On that car, with the quality of your work, the colour looks really amazing, although I don't think it would work on most cars.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

What a colour, oh yes !


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Just stunning ! car and finish


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I like that :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the colour Matt, goes well with the car and you've done a cracking job as per usual, a shame that the car itself hasn't had favarable reviews.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

That is stunning and I don't even like Audi's.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is beautiful looks amazing


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Stunning finish on a stunning car ! love it:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice, i do like that colour and the car, the moment i knew that colour would be a winner was when ABT released images of their RS5-R in that colour.
Never have i wanted a car so much as that RS5-R

Top work as always Matt :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Looks amazing, love the colour.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Not sure on the colour but the Gloss and Shine looks great


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunning work as always Matt :thumb::thumb:


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Fabulous


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Its a big YES!! from me on the colour, the shape, and the wheels ....but i think that maybe the rear tinted glass is a bit iffy in the overall scheme of things ?

Fantastic work as ever Matt !!!.


----------



## Plank (Mar 28, 2018)

stangalang said:


> First new shape RS5, first Sonoma green Audi, and what a combo! I feel this will be the new nardo in that it will become very popular and divide opinion. I love it
> 
> On delivery the car goes through a multistage wash and decontamination to get rid of any dealership applied rubbish and remove any contamination.
> 
> ...


You did an absolutely top job, car looks top dollar : Both Thumbs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

thats a gorgeous car colour combo


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That's one glossy green car. I like that a lot.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Love the shape and the colour. Top Job.


----------



## hissinsid (Nov 26, 2006)

Very few cars these days make me go wow but that has. Both the job you have done which is dripping wet but that car. Wow, the shape, the colour.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Audi, I have to agree with many YouTube car reviewer's, the RS badge is used to many times, having said that, in that colour a truely amazing looking car.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Excellent job and nice colour the one thing wrong is the caliper colour same with blue audis the red calipers look bad to me anyway.


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Not generally a fan of green but that does look rather good. Ditto the latest A5 design.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

They had one of these in the dealer at York and it was such a stunning colour for a stunning car! Green on other cars definetly isn't my first.... Or second... Or third choice, but I'd have one of these in a heartbeat!

Navarra Blue gives me a trouser crisis everything I see that too


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great Matt, nice colour!!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely work Matt.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

proper marmite colour...... but i think it suits the RS5.

Cracking job........ but then again, you always do!!


----------

